# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Sản phẩm khắc bằng cnc chế tạo đầu tay của kỹ sư xây dựng

## Hoang Phuong

E vừa mới Diy xong con máy này, còn nhiều thiếu sót  nhưng cũng thấy Ok nên đem lên ae chém gió xem thế nào. keke

----------

anhthai20121991, CKD, kametoco, Nam CNC, TLP

----------


## Gamo

Chúc mừng bác!  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

bàn máy bằng gỗ phải không bạn ? nếu là gỗ và với kết cấu như vậy nên thay bằng thanh nhôm hay sắt thì tốt hơn sẽ giảm bớt rất nhiều những vết xọc ngang theo chiều X , mấy cái vết xọc này tìm ra nguyên nhân và xử lí triệt để thì cái máy của bạn là ngon lắm rồi đó , với 1 mem mới mà làm được như vậy là cố gắng vượt bậc rồi đó.

Chúc mừng bạn bước vào con đường đau khổ , sau đó suy nghĩ và trả lời câu hỏi của anh Tuấn Hói đi , làm xong máy rồi sau đó làm cái giề  ????

----------


## Gamo

Mở xưởng khắc dấu gỗ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

hihi, sau đó những lúc rãnh rỗi đem ra khắc mẫu mình thích rồi giao lưu thôi, e làm bên giám sát xây dựng mà các bác nên rãnh rỗi mới dùng nó, nói chung vì đam mê.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> hihi, sau đó những lúc rãnh rỗi đem ra khắc mẫu mình thích rồi giao lưu thôi, e làm bên giám sát xây dựng mà các bác nên rãnh rỗi mới dùng nó, nói chung vì đam mê.

----------


## solero

Sản phẩm chưa được mịn cho lắm. Có một vài nguyên nhân
- Do file (ít)
- Do mặt bàn yếu (ít)
- Do trục Z (Nhiều)
- Do trục X rung (có thể)

Hình con ngựa thấy viền khung bị cong, nên xem lại trục X xem ổ bi đỡ chặn cho vít me (quan trọng), khớp nối, vitme, motor (mất bước)

----------

Hoang Phuong

----------


## DuyManhBk

1.Quan sát trục X của bác, em thấy bác để em nó ra ngoài 2 ray dẫn hướng, Vítme là chi tiết động, khi nó xoay thì tạo ra momen xoắn tác dụng lên 2 ổ lăn, bác bố trí nó ra khỏi 2 ray dẫn hướng thế kia giống như chơi...đòn bẩy. Bác bên xây dựng chắc bài toán sức bền bác nắm chắc rồi em ko giải thích thêm nữa.
2.Cả 2 sản phẩm chạy thử của bác đều ko mịn, ý em ở đây mịn thì mịn đều, gồ ghề thì gồ ghề đều, nhưng đoạn mịn đoạn gồ ghề, chứng tỏ Z của bác có vấn đề.
3. Bố trí càng của bác cũng mắc lỗi như ở ý em nói, có ứng suất nguy hiểm ở góc.
4. Máy CNC của bác thuộc cỡ nhỏ và nhẹ, có vẻ như khung là khung thép dây, đế khung rỗng, việc này làm máy dễ bị rung động, người ta gọi là chạy ko đầm, cái này bác có thể trộn ít bê tông nhét vào lõi thép hoặc phải cố định chân máy xuống sàn bằng Bu lông.

----------

